# sente che le viscere gli si sciolgono



## sfinam

Bonjour, *"sente che le viscere gli si sciolgono"* expression que  trouvée dans un roman contemporain... Le contexte: un monsieur qui discute avec sa compagne et l'informe qu'il a décidé de la quitter...
*Il sent ses entrailles le brûler?* Première idée qui me vient, mais peut-etre avez vous des précisions à m'apporter quand à cette expression? (que j'ai du mal à traduire en français donc...) Existe t'il en français une expression plus proche du sens de cette phrase?
Merci de vos commentaires, bonne soirée


----------



## Nunou

Bonsoir sfinam...c'est difficile à dire. 

Normalement on utilise cette expression pour dire qu'on est ému. 

Dans ce contexte, soit il est tout simplement ému* (_il est pris par l'émotion/il ressent une forte émotion)_, soit il _se sent enfin soulagé_ (parce que il a trouvé le courage de parler/parce que il n'a plus rien sur le coeur), soit _il sent ses entrailles le brûler_  - *_voir: il a le coeur brisé_ (parce que le fait de quitter cette femme le fait en quelque sorte souffrir), ou encore
_il a la sensation de perdre le contròle de son intestin - voir: il est très mal à l'aise - (_peut-être parce qu'il a peur de la réaction de cette femme).
Le reste du contexte devrait pouvoir vous aider a choisir.


EDIT: * précision.


----------



## matoupaschat

Il me semble qu'on voit de temps en temps écrit dans certains livres, plutôt de littérature populaire, d'ailleurs "il sentit ses intestins/entrailles se liquéfier". Cela devrait traduire assez bien l'expression italienne.


----------



## Nunou

Ah bon...je ne l'avais jamais entendu ni lu.. 
...mais  je fais confiance à Matou!


----------



## Nunou

Matou...aiutami tu...le "viscere/le budella che si sciolgono" si riferisce  ad un sentimento di emozione legato generalmente al dolore e/o piacere emotivo oppure al sentirsi rilassati dopo un momento di paura/inquietudine, vale a dire quando la paura si allenta. Non è però quasi mai legato a sentimenti di provare paura o rabbia, in questo caso "le budella si torcono/si attorcigliano". 
Con l'espressione "sentir ses intestins/entrailles se liquéfier" com'è la situazione in francese? 
Grazie in anticipo per le tue spiegazioni.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou, 
Sinceramente non so quando e come si usa l'espressione italiana, ma quella francese ("sentir ses intestins/entrailles se liquéfier") la associo alla paura: la ho sempre vista in romanzi gialli o neri, col significato che per poco se la fanno addosso. Direi che a "le budella si torcono/si attorcigliano" corrisponde "les intestins se nouent", anche per la paura, l'angoscia, mentre la senzazione di rilassamento dopo l'emozione si esprime piuttosto parlando di "une (onde de) chaleur dans le ventre". Comunque, non sono troppo sicuro, dipende dal contesto e delle abitudini espressive di ognuno.


----------



## Nunou

O.K. ...allora credo si possa usare se il nostro protagonista era molto a disagio in quella situazione, altrimenti le altre due tue proposte. Per giudicare meglio ci vorrebbe più di contesto.

EDIT: ho trovato questo "_Remuer, retourner les tripes; prendre aux tripes"  _Émouvoir, bouleverser profondément. 
        qui: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tripes e credo che sia la definizione più simile a quella italiana.


----------



## matoupaschat

*"Prendre aux tripes"*  Sì, questa è la più conosciuta e usata, ragione per la quale, suppongo, non la ritrovavo.
Un caro saluto.
Matou.


----------



## Nunou

...Cari saluti anche a te Matou!


----------

